# Is this anybody's cat??



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

we live in clayhanger, brownhillls. and this cat has been outside my door or 2 days now! !!!!! If it has an owner then please get in touch or i will have to send it to the rspca..


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Before you take it to the RSPCA it would be a good idea to ask a vet (or maybe the RSPCA could do it also) to scan for a microchip, as the owners details may be on there.

How much is it outside your door? Has it been outside for 2 days solid or has it just visited 2 days running?


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

you know i never thought of taking it to a vet- will do that today- it has been out there 2 days solid.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Please don't send it to the RSPCA. Try a local rescue with a no PTS policy.
My cat goes missing for days and then turns up as if nothing has happened.
Don't feed it (unless you know its starving because you can see its very thin)#
Looks healthy to me as if someone ownes it somewhere.


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

i am taking it to my vets at 10.30 today to get it scanned. so should know more then. if it isnt micorchipped i really do no t what else to do- i can't keep it in my house as we have 2 dogs.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Have you looked on Purrs In Our Hearts - Cat Forum UK - Index They have a lost and found section. Also lost and found pets have a website.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe ask nearby neighbours and put some pictures up in the local shops.
Someone most probably will be in tears over loosing this puss.
Also could be a childs pet.
Hopefully the vet might recognise her.


Please don't take her to the RSPCA.


----------



## rescuecatsrule (Jun 25, 2008)

RSPCA would probably pts her as soon as you handed her in. Please don't send her there. Have you contacted Cats Protection to let them know? Their owners may have contacted them to see if she's been handed in.


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah i phoned cats protection yesterday and asked if they had and spaces and the lady said " just make sure i giver her some food and i would be better to try and find her a home as they are full"!!!! will phone tham back and as if they have had any quieries on a lost cat- mind you i havnt seen it all day now- went to take it to the vets and it had disappeared!!!!! Hope it turns up so i can find its owner


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

hopefully its gone home


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Omg my heat just skipped a beat! This cat looks soo much like my cat who went missing about 3 year ago.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what area do you live in it might help?


----------

